# What is the best used truck to plow with?



## PlowzGuy

Hello everyone, I knew to the site, and i was wondering what do you think would be the best truck to get that is good on gas and can plow about 7 driveways? I am just getting my license and i want a reliable truck, but nothing that will break the bank, looking around the 7k price range. I was also wondering should i get a descent truck with a plow, or one without and put a plow on it.Thanks a lot.


----------



## 87chevy

Are you gunna use this as a daily driver also?


----------



## weeman97

one that HASNT had a plow on it yet!


----------



## PlowzGuy

Yes, i plan on using it to drive around most of the time.


----------



## justasinger

I have a 1973 1 ton utility box Chevy with the 292 inline 6 and and a granny low 4 speed. Yea, the stick kinda sucks for plowing, but I can replace a clutch myself for under a hundred bucks, but with the auto all I would be able to do is remove/replace it. I haven't plowed with this truck yet, but I chose this truck because it's wicked easy to work on, parts are really cheap, and the only real weak area on the truck is the frame just behind the front axle, which just requires a couple pieces of steel and some welding rods to strengthen up (also the truck was free),... I got a used 4 barrel intake for $50 off of craigslist, and a new Edlebrock performer 600cfm carb for $250 (from advance) and I'm getting 14.5 mpg with the truck. Yea, I know, it's not a flashy vehicle, but it's rugged... it will put any of these new trucks to shame... My advice would be to get an old truck for plowing only, and something nice for a daily driver, but if you have a one vehicle limit, a newer chevrolet will give you better fuel mileage than either of the other 'real' trucks (i.e. dodge, ford), the dodge has a stiffer suspension so will handle a plow most likely without any modifications, and the ford will look the prettiest while it's being towed to the garage to get fixed (just kidding, kind of, I know the ford's got to have some kind of advantage over the other two, I just don't know what it is)


----------



## hydro_37

best advice for you is to read ALL the other posts asking the same question and using the search button


----------



## CityGuy

Each and every brand of truck has goods and bads to them. What I would do is look at what you are going to plow now and in the future. If you are planning on staying with residental then look at a shorter truck length and smaller plow. If you are considering commercial work in the near future then consider a heavier 3/4 ton or 1 ton type truck with a larger plow. 
I am a chevy person. That is my personal preferance. Others are ford or dodge people that is their preferance. I also drive mine daily and wanted a better ride for my daily driver so I stick to chevys. I have read and heard that Fords are little bit rougher ride with the solid axel. I also prefer to not have to get out and lock my hubs when I need 4x4. I can just shift on the fly.


----------



## PlowzGuy

Thank you guys, probably all i am going to plow residential.


----------



## Dakota Dave

I like an older full time 4WD standard Cab truck for plowing and use something nice to drive. I us A 1976 Chevy Standard Cab 1 ton dually. 454 auto and full time 4WD G80 locker. 1000 lbs cement in the rear toolbox. with a old Cable control western. No Frills nothing to go wrong. It also just sits unless I'm plowing. If you plan on growing into a business you'll want something newer and more comfortable. I only Plow my place an old neibor and a Church. All on my dime so I've no reason to upgrade.


----------



## DareDog

90's Chevy trucks are great plow trucks!


----------



## albhb3

you should be more concerned on how the previous owner treated it


----------



## palmer570

^^^
Thats the biggest determining factor in a used vehicle. Who had it and how did they treat it?

I just bought a 1990 chevy k1500 that was washed after every plow/trip in the salt and garage kept, only plowed his own drive and where he worked, or so he says lol. Besides the usual small rust spots on the rocker panels and cab corners, the truck was in perfect operating condition. Needs a paint job after the 20+ years but its just a work truck.

I looked at over 25-30 trucks other trucks, most atleast 3-5 years newer, and they were all junk. Rotted frames, worn out everything, some looked like they literaly dragged a truck from a junkyard and got it to run and slapped tires on it.

Take your time and find a well taken care of truck. Also consider how close your local plow dealers are because you will need parts sooner or later. Sucks driving a 1 hr or more to get a part you need.

I find older trucks easier to work on, but can be difficult to actually find what the problem is that needs to be fixed if you don't know what you are doing. On newer vehicles you can run computer diagnositcs that can point you in the right direction of a problem. 


Edit: I prefer a stick to auto because I would rather replace a clutch then a transmission. Plus stick is soo much more fun to drive.


----------



## plowguy43

1992-1996 F150 with a 5.0 is best all around. It'll get good gas mileage and you can work it to death and it'll just keep coming back for more. The weak spot is the E4OD tranny, keep it cool!

These can easily be found from $1,000-$5000 and in decent shape.


----------

